# What if there was a 10 Gun Limit



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Which 10 Guns would you choose, 
For me probably not for you, 
https://www.minds.com/Netjr/blog/only-10-guns-1065292397570326528

But I'm curious what you would choose.


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

I say have a grandfather clause or just not care

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

The Handsome Husband would need nine more wives so he could divvy them up.

I own fewer than 10 that I've purchased myself, so I guess my 10 would be a list of what I've got. I have a few more that were passed on from my father that I've never fired; I'm only keeping them for sentimental reasons.

The only thing I really want to add to what I've got a 1911, but I don't know which specific one. I want a handgun chambered in something bigger than 9mm and I need something that's bigger and heavier to help manage the recoil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll not play this game. My weapons need me. All of them. They love Daddy!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would not comply


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This is per room in the house??


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I would have all of them, I own two properties so I could have more......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And 10 for each dog, 5 for each cat. 1 for each fish


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I would have;

At least 4 Precision 1911's; 2 in 45 acp, 2 in 9mm
At least 4 AR15 Platform Rifles in 5.56
A couple of Pump Shotguns in 12 G
A handful of Single Shot Shotguns in .410 Bore
A gaggle of Plastic 9 mm Semi-Auto Handguns
A few Plastic Semi-Autos in 45 acp
A couple of them in .40 sw
At least 3 AR10 Platform Rifles in .308
A herd of Lever Guns in .30-30, .357 and 45-70
More .22 LR Long Guns and Hand Guns than you can shake a stick at
More Revolvers than you have fingers in various calibers
At least 1 precision rifle in .17 HMR, .22 Mag, 22-250
1 .380 Get the Eff Off Me Gun per person
An M1A or 6
3 or 5 Mosin Nagants
A handful of Garands


I'm sure I missed one or two but am I up to 10 yet? :vs_box::vs_gift:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Guns? What guns?? I don't have ANY guns, ossifer… :angel:




Ever hear of 'Creative Accounting'????:tango_face_grin:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I would have;
> 
> At least 4 Precision 1911's; 2 in 45 acp, 2 in 9mm
> At least 4 AR15 Platform Rifles in 5.56
> ...


Alright Slippy.....when did you peek into my gunsafes......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The reality of what is happening now is a result of liberals taking over education. Years of planning and work has given them a platform to push the agenda. We are just now seeing the beginning of what is coming. The promise of free stuff and we will make someone else pay for it is to good to pass up.
They will take the firearms bit by bit, one law one state at a time. Without a major wake up in this country many of us will live to see it. Agendas often move slow for a long time , then they reach a point enough have joined in and then it comes fast. We are in high gear now.

I need to finish the goal of having at least one of every Ruger RPR.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, just to start off here,this guy really has no clue, relatively young and lacks in depth knowledge.

Most apparent error that shows his shortcomings is, his reference to the M1A.

Before I pick him apart, I want to make a statement here on the M1A.

A commercial M1A, with a reasonably accurately made receiver and all USGI parts is one of the finest battlefield rifles in the world.

Now to picking him apart, 

HE states it has been around for 78 years, wrong! 

The M1 Garand has been around that long, and is still a viable battle rifle under certain conditions(get off my lawn!).

We are talking two different animals here, father and son in the process of evolution.

Both rifles will take the 6.5 with a new barrel installed.

Then he wants it in 6.5 Creedmoore, yeah that will work, but at $1.50 a round???

The 7.62X51 NATO round will work just fine and there is a lot of surplus around for $.50 or less.

The cost adds up quickly if you are buying 1 or 2 or even 3 thousand rounds.

Who cares if it shoots a 1/4 MOA larger group???

Are we going to do battle at 600 yards, hardly a self defense range under most conditions.

A Winne lever gun in .357 Mag. for what, so you can have a hand gun in the same round?

I have and prefer a Marlin 1894 in .357, a better gun IMHO, after working on both for 50+ years.

Yeah I have handguns in .357Mag. also and 10K of ammo to go with them, they are third tier level survival guns.

I would take a second or third M1A in place of it.

Shotguns, he prefers a 930 Mushberg, better choice with a 500 series, 

better still an Rem. 1100, 1187 or an 870, he had them and chose a lower quality, shows his lack of in depth experience.

Better to stick with an AR that is simple and well made, no need for all the junk hung on them, and in 5.56 NATO only.

His choice of handguns is also questionable.

First there is caliber, a must for survival, the most common around, which are 9MM Para., 45ACP, 38 special and .357 Mag. 

All are proven man stoppers and have been around for 100+ to 65+ years as a testament to that,

and can be found in any store that carries ammo in one flavor or another.

My choices are a 1911 of which have six, and a Sig 226-8 in 9MM or any Smith&Wesson 6 series auto in either 45 or 9.

Revolvers, the same any of the 6 series there also, they are without doubt the best made revolvers in the world.

That even includes the current cheapening of them, the best were made from the 50's through the late 80's.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I've got your limit of ten :vs_rightHere:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I lost all of mine in a boating accident on Lake Erie. If I did have to have 10: Two Versamaxs one for hunting and one for home defense 12 gauge, two glock 21s, Marlin 39A 22, two ak folders, two m-1 garands, custom 50 cal bolt.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My 10 gun list;

M-60 machine gun

Two M-14 rifles

Two M-4 FA carbines

Barrett 50 cal.

Two 1911's in 45 ACP.

Browning HB-M2

Carl Gustav M3

This assumes that there is sufficient ammunition and spares for all of the above.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

10? Heck I've got almost twice that in shotguns alone.

@Slippy on your list I see a serious shortcoming.
You have no Mauser, the best bolt action ever designed. Designed by Peter Paul von Mauser, it has been copied by almost every major rifle manufacturer.
In fact, the famous US Springfield Model 1903 was determined to be a patent infringement on Mauser's design and the US was fined a significant amount. Our entry into World War One negated that.

The ultimate culmination of the Mauser rifle was the K98k, the WWII service rifle for Germany.
Firing an 8X57 MM cartridge (actually 7.92X57), when loaded with a 196 grain bullet will put down almost everything that walks.

Every serious rifleman should have a 30-30 lever action, an 8MM Mauser, and a Springfield 1903 or 1903A3. :vs_cool:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> My 10 gun list;
> 
> M-60 machine gun
> 
> ...


 I do like the M60 cussed it a few times do to weight but it served me well.

Year ago I moved most of the firearms to another world. They will not find them . Those will need to find them when when the times comes. Knew this was coming I was just off by 1/2 a generation.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 10? Heck I've got almost twice that in shotguns alone.
> 
> @Slippy on your list I see a serious shortcoming.
> You have no Mauser, the best bolt action ever designed. Designed by Peter Paul von Mauser, it has been copied by almost every major rifle manufacturer.
> ...


RPD, I have everyone you listed here, my list was confined to the 10 guns I would want/have.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Alright Slippy.....when did you peek into my gunsafes......


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> *10? Heck I've got almost twice that in shotguns alone.*
> 
> @Slippy on your list I see a serious shortcoming.
> *You have no Mauser, the best bolt action ever designed. Designed by Peter Paul von Mauser, it has been copied by almost every major rifle manufacturer.*
> ...


Yes Sir RPD, I had to chuckle at the premise of limiting to 10 firearms. Heck, I've got 6 within 2 strides reach of me as I lounge in my chair by the fireplace! :vs_laugh:

On the Mausers, heard of them, never handled or shot one. Their new production stuff looks very nice though.

Any suggestions?

https://www.mauser.com/en/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Yes Sir RPD, I had to chuckle at the premise of limiting to 10 firearms. Heck, I've got 6 within 2 strides reach of me as I lounge in my chair by the fireplace! :vs_laugh:
> 
> On the Mausers, heard of them, never handled or shot one. Their new production stuff looks very nice though.
> 
> ...


With me, two things come into play with firearms. #1 I'm a history nut, so I like old guns, and #2 I'm a Po' Boy.
So, that means military surplus for me.
The military surplus Mauser market is not what it was even 15 years ago, Europe has been pretty much combed over and not many are coming in any more.

Here is one good example. www.gunbroker.com/item/852447674 This is a post-war Yugo. They are solidly built, and worth the money.

A German K98k will be more costly. I have one of the many thousands left behind at the end of the war, and is a Yugo rework that was done before 1948, I paid less than $600, here is a post-48 and what they cost now www.gunbroker.com/item/844265736
Untouched German K98k's are now collectors items because they are scarce, and priced accordingly www.gunbroker.com/item/848765444

I also have a GEW98 that was made at the Danzig Arsenal in 1917. During the 30's when Hitler was rapidly expanding the military and rifles could not be built fast enough, WWI rifles were rebarreled and turned into K98k's. Mine was a GI capture, and the guy "sporterized" it by cutting the stock down and adding a rubber recoil pad. I traded a shotgun for it, and it is the best shooter of all my old guns.

My latest (4 years ago) is a Turkish M38, made in 1944 and has all matching numbers. I paid $240, but even these have risen. They are good shooters www.gunbroker.com/item/853394419

The 8MM is a 32 caliber at around 2600 FPS and even a standard 170 grain has a bit of recoil. The 196 grain hunting loads will let you know when it goes off. The young pups at the range with their AR's who ask if they can shoot one of mine usually quickly hand it back after firing one round. :vs_laugh:


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

10 is just the average number of guns one takes to the range here. There is no way I could reduce to that number.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Because I don't care what they know. And they likely already know it. I have never sold a gun in my life. But you can bet buying 10 in one year was not uncommon. There were some lean years on military pay , and a family that left nothing for such purchases. Making up for lost time was fun latter in life. One Christmas I purchased 5 in one day from the same Fleet farm. I did get a visit from LE . He mentioned only the number and not what firearms were purchased. He ask if everything was alright. I replied yes Christmas shopping.
At that time we still had a 3 day wait on handguns. The third day I picked them up with no issues. Every one of them still with my children except 1. My daughter return hers when I purchased her a new one this year.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

10 guns per person? Heck, I'm below that level. But I don't believe in keeping any safe queens. You can only shoot one gun at a time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

None of mine are safe queens. Every one gets fired, sooner or later.
Even those that are a hundred years old.

How many here have a nickle plated 1921 Colt Police Positive Special in 32-20?
Definitely not a safe queen, she often rides on my hip here at the farm. A gen-u-ine Barnyard Defender.
My life would be complete if I had a Winchester or Marlin lever action in the same caliber.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OK, I will play... 

1- 12 gauge pump -
1- Ruger 10/22 any model
1- Beretta Neos 22
2- AR's any model
1- 357 revolver
1- 45 Colt
1- 9 MM Rifle
1- 9 MM Pistol
1- 30-30 marlin or winchester


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If they implement a 10 gun limit, I would not worry one bit. Most government workers are incapable of counting to 10. This is a group of people that are incapable of figuring out which public restroom to use. Yet somehow, they are going to figure out how to get into my house and count my guns?!?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

!0 gun limit, that's fine, I will put them in rotation so only 10 are on hand at a single point.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

First thanks to those who played. I get a government imposed ten gun limit would be one to ignore. Sometimes such a limit is for other reasons like what you can carry, load up or take with you. Perhaps it’s a financial limit to which it was a lesson well learned the 6.5 over 7.62x51 is silly and maybe a big mistake. There are a myriad of reasons. Also it might be useful to prioritize. For example when I was regulated in CA I fell in love with SAA hand Guns but none are on my list. Its just an intriguing exercise. Thanks again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I gave them away just to get them out of my way.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

In a shocking coincidence, the Handsome Husband mentioned yesterday that he was thinking about reducing his rifle collection down to 10. Just his rifles. Nothing would induce him to get rid of any of his Glocks.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I sometimes "think" about stupid stuff like that too, then I come to my senses.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

10 guns per person? Heck, I'm below that level. But I don't believe in keeping any safe queens. You can only shoot one gun at a time.

Funny, I was just re-reading some stuff from Col. Cooper, he mentions his time in Africa where a guide only used a 458 for everything, from springbok on up. Cuts down on needed inventory. They'll be just as dead from one as any other. 

Not sure who said it first, Beware of the man who only has one rifle, he surely knows how to use it.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

1. .25 pocket Colt
2. 9mm SR9
3. HiPoint 995TS
4. .243 Rem (old school)
5. Rem 870 Shotgun
6. .223 AR
7. .22 mag Savage
8. M-14
9. Henry 45-70
10. Marlin 336 CS in .30-30


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> 10 guns per person? Heck, I'm below that level. But I don't believe in keeping any safe queens. You can only shoot one gun at a time.
> 
> Funny, I was just re-reading some stuff from Col. Cooper, he mentions his time in Africa where a guide only used a 458 for everything, from springbok on up. Cuts down on needed inventory. They'll be just as dead from one as any other.
> 
> Not sure who said it first, Beware of the man who only has one rifle, he surely knows how to use it.


 That person was not correct.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What part of my comment were you referring? Did I misquote? Just wondering as you liked my earlier [email protected] Smitty 901


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> What part of my comment were you referring? Did I misquote? Just wondering as you liked my earlier [email protected] Smitty 901


"Beware of the man who only has one rifle, he surely knows how to use it" I have heard that many times but like many sayings it is wrong.


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

I’m gonna have 9 AR’s and my Glock 23. They may come and try but they can’t take em.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TenMileHunter said:


> I'm gonna have 9 AR's and my Glock 23. They may come and try but they can't take em.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nine 5.56/223 or some variety?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> "Beware of the man who only has one rifle, he surely knows how to use it" I have heard that many times but like many sayings it is wrong.


We can agree to disagree. Really, if you only shoot one long arm you're going to get pretty proficient with it. Or at least you should be.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Let's see. My wife and I each have a personal .223 AR carbine and a compact 9mm each. That's 4. Then I have a 12 gauge tactical/home defender......That's 5. Now I will pile on my Npap AK, My HK 33 clone and my HK 91 clone, That's 8. I have to toss in the HK USP .45C I was given as a retirement gift from my Department....9. Now the SIG MPX-K my son is getting for me and that rounds out my 10. Damn! no Remington 10-22, oh well....12 ga. birdshot.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> "Beware of the man who only has one rifle, he surely knows how to use it" I have heard that many times but like many sayings it is wrong.


My agency hosted a SWAT marksman/sniper school in the late 90's. There was a disabled man who owned only a 12 gauge shotgun. He was on a fixed income. He lived in Alaska as I recall and had his dope calculations well laid out for the specific slugs he was using. If I were downrange of this gentleman I would say my prayers. I could guarantee a kill shot at 100 yards with my Remington police 870 wingmaster and a 1 oz. rifled slug. He could nail a 5 gallon bucket at 300 yards every shot. We all have our own life experiences, this was one of mine.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok, I'll play. Assuming I had to buy and keep ammo for 10 guns to last a lifetime on a reasonable budget.

two Ruger 10-22 rifles
two AR type .556 rifles
one .308 rifle
one 9mm pocket sized pistol
two 9mm full sized pistols
two 12ga shotguns with screw in choke
extra springs, pins, ect. for all
plenty of ammo and cleaning supplies


----------



## Comms (Dec 25, 2019)

They do not meet the Legal definition of a firearm, therefore there is not a limit on such items as they are not legally firearms.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

I lost mine when the boat flipped over. It was such a sad day. Also lost my tackle box and rods and reels. And my wife too. She was trying to hold all the guns and they all disappearedrd below the waves. Darn it, that was a new AR-15 too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My list of 100 guns self-identifies as a list of 10, so........... :devil:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My firearms don’t identify as guns , they want to be called “ sticks of metal with hole in end” , we have to be politically correct you know......


----------

